# Oran/وهران/Wahran (second Largest City in Algeria)



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oran/وهران/Wahran
*​Oran (Arabic:وهران, pronounced Wahran; also transliterated as Ouahran, French: Oran. From the Berber word Wahran, the plural of Wahra, i.e. "lion", hence Wahran means "two lions") is a city on the Mediterranean coast in northwestern Algeria. Oran marked the largest westernmost metropolitan area of the then Ottoman Empire. During French rule in Algeria Oran was a prefecture in the Oran département. It is now the capital of the much smaller Oran Province (wilaya). The city has a population of about 1 million, and the urban area has a population of about 2 million making it the 2nd largest city in Algeria.[1] Oran is a major port, and since the 1960s has been a commercial, industrial, and educational centre for Western Algeria.





























































***Pics from Flickr


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

gorgeous sea, gorgeous buildings, gorgeous trees, gorgeous city!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Can't believe my eyes , if you show this in GTC I'd expect this city belongs to developed country .


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

J'adore! Beaucoup plus sympa qu'Alger!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks like southern spanish cities. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

Really beautiful


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

thnx all for your comments^^


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Oran looks very nice! Thanks for sharing :cheers: kay:


----------



## tehrancity (Feb 10, 2008)

:cheers:nice


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Oran looks very nice! Thanks for sharing :cheers: kay:





tehrancity said:


> :cheers:nice


thanx christos and tehran city


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Oran and Alger look great, but like Shems I think they would look much better if the buildings would be restaurated. Some look like they could collapse any moment. Imagine Alger and Oran if all those buildings would be restaurated and all those amazing projects would be finished! It would be one of the best city's then!

Are there any plans for restauration?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree with Daano and I like the Sheraton building, it's so beautiful!


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Daano said:


> Oran and Alger look great, but like Shems I think they would look much better if the buildings would be restaurated. Some look like they could collapse any moment. Imagine Alger and Oran if all those buildings would be restaurated and all those amazing projects would be finished! It would be one of the best city's then!
> 
> Are there any plans for restauration?


Yeah, I agree with you. Yes, I know there are a restauration plan for Algiers but I Don't know for Oran:dunno:. Here is the Notre dame D'afrique Basilic under Restauration:
Before








After








Before








After


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

santa_cruz said:


> Yeah, I agree with you. Yes, I know there are a restauration plan for Algiers but I Don't know for Oran:dunno:. Here is the Notre dame D'afrique Basilic under Restauration:
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


wow it looks so much better now 

I really hope they will restaurate the other buildings to


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

:nocrook:

the flags of maghreb


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes viva Maghreb!


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Daano said:


> :nocrook:
> 
> the flags of maghreb


Yeaahh :righton:!!!! 

Un de ces jours ça serait bien de créer un thread commun du Maghreb


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

santa_cruz said:


> Yeaahh :righton:!!!!
> 
> Un de ces jours ça serait bien de créer un thread commun du Maghreb


Bonne idée on l'appelle Maghreb United!


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Bonne idée on l'appelle Maghreb United!


Hahahaha à la Rim-k


----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

santa_cruz said:


> Hahahaha à la Rim-k


Rim-k cést quoi? :sly:


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Arpels said:


> Rim-k cést quoi? :sly:


Lol he is An French-Algerian Rapper who militate for An United Maghreb State


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Aerial view of Oran


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

santa_cruz said:


> Lol he is An French-Algerian Rapper who militate for An United Maghreb State


ahhhhhhhhhh :uh: do you consider Egipt and Lybia as Maghreb too or as Makrek?

you have bull figths arenas Santa Cruz?


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

^^ 

Algeria and Morocco should unite,

Turkey and Greece too

Spain and Portugal as well

Germany, Austria and Switzerland too

And Lebanon and Syria.. 

We could find more examples, I think? lol


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

we are united by EU  but they could make something close to EU in Maghreb too.


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Arpels said:


> ahhhhhhhhhh :uh: do you consider Egipt and Lybia as Maghreb too or as Makrek?
> 
> you have bull figths arenas Santa Cruz?


The term of Maghreb is generally applied to all of Morocco, Algeria, and Tunisia, but if we talk about the great maghreb we can include Mauritania,Lybia and Western Sahara.the Maghreb has long been closely tied in terms of climate, landforms, population, economy, and history to the Mediterranean basin, this is why Egypt is in Machrek.









Yes, in The west of Algeria we have many of bull fights arenas. The spanish influence in this region is big because of the spanish occupation between 1509 to 1708 , we can see this influence in architeture, food and language.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

endeed this countrys have more in comum than with Egypt :yes: that one in Oran is big, people acept well bull figths ther or do you use the arena to athor shows?


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Arpels said:


> endeed this countrys have more in comum than with Egypt :yes: that one in Oran is big, people acept well bull figths ther or do you use the arena to athor shows?












Yeah,I think that this arena is actually used for other shows.


----------



## yuvaly1 (Sep 17, 2008)

what a great looking city!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

santa_cruz said:


> Yeah,I think that this arena is actually used for other shows.


^^ they have an excellent acustic to made concerts...


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

Algeria is really marvellous.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great looking city and country.


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

santa_cruz said:


>


Very nice pic  kay:


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

oran just had a plan to renovate 400 building , for algiers 
they are resaturing some old mosque and church ,they are plan for the casbah ,i dont know for downtown build or else 




Daano said:


> Oran and Alger look great, but like Shems I think they would look much better if the buildings would be restaurated. Some look like they could collapse any moment. Imagine Alger and Oran if all those buildings would be restaurated and all those amazing projects would be finished! It would be one of the best city's then!
> 
> Are there any plans for restauration?


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

??????

i dont understand what do you mean ??

economic yes north africa 

but i dont see link greece and turkey ?

or lebanon and syria 




Metsada said:


> ^^
> 
> Algeria and Morocco should unite,
> 
> ...


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Before








After








Before








After









Wow, what a beautiful building!  That stonework is amazing...:drool:


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

santa_cruz said:


>


Oran its very nice city indeed


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Pics by Tahia_dz 2009 in the Algerian Forum


----------



## TAHIA DZ 2009 (Feb 9, 2009)

MERCI SANTA CRUZ DE LES AVOIR MIS ICI ....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates ^^ cool!


----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Notre dame d'Afrique *in Algiers*. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=804688


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And also street view photos are amazing too


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

eternel1971-flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for those photos @abdeka  really nice


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Love the mix between Old, European and Arabic architechture...

C'est tres jolie!

Cheers guys


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

*New pictures from Oran*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*By nicesad*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*By nicesad*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*By nicesad*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

espanoldz said:


>


WAAW ! :banana:


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful song about Oran :


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Juba1-SSC Algeria


----------



## Shems71 (Apr 29, 2004)

Wahrane!! I went there last week during my 2-week holidays in Algeria, Oran is very fastly changing and will be even nicer, trendier and more beautiful in 5 years, when all the city is renewed, cleaned and improved!!!


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Great !


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*"Stele du Maghreb"*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*By djawad*


----------



## oster (Mar 11, 2007)

for me this city is pretty related to barcelona


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*AOUANE*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*senolmutlu*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.vacanceo.com/albums_photos/fiche-album_24030.php


----------



## Marokino (Sep 16, 2009)

Oran reminds me of Cheb Hasni (RIP) Beautifull city, a must visit for me !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

abdeka said:


> *senolmutlu*


It is amazing how the cities looks like each other, and i am about Athens (Greece): few of those buildings apartments on the left of the photo and the neoclassical building on the right, are often seen in Athens city center nearby Omonoia square...


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those u/c towers of Oran are looking very nice (quoted photo); how many floors it is each one of them?


>


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Those u/c towers of Oran are looking very nice (quoted photo); how many floors it is each one of them?


31 floors for each one. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=827044



Good pic's espanoldz.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

abdeka said:


> 31 floors for each one.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=827044


Thanks for the info @abdeka


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

> Good pic's espanoldz.


thank you abdeka


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.fr/sadek.mediouni


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

abdeka said:


> 31 floors for each one.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=827044


BTW, the left tower looks complete


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> BTW, the left tower looks complete


Yes, this one is complete.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

abdeka said:


>


Great aerial photos of Oran


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Some aerial views









http://www.panoramio.com/user/2980749?with_photo_id=20608587


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Bledi



bledi said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=47179051#post47179051


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.fr/xianluciano/ALGERIE1ORAN#

from google


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

from google


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/simylie/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

From google:


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

nice @abdeka ! :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Mikou said:


> nice @abdeka ! :cheers:


Thanks! This one is really nice too.









http://sboudjemaa.unblog.fr/files/2008/09/santacruz.jpg


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.visitoran.com/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.visitoran.com/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Some new shops

















































































http://www.visitoran.com


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.visitoran.com/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.fr/pequeno1944


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those last photos are indeed very nice


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Oran is one of the African cities 
that I want to visit.
The city looks nice and it's my kind of town
that I like to explore.

________________________
Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

abdeka said:


>


What is this building ?? Looks very modern.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


> What is this building ?? Looks very modern.


The headquarter of Sonatrach Downstream company.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those last photos are indeed very nice


Thanks christos. 



capricorn2000 said:


> Oran is one of the African cities
> that I want to visit.
> The city looks nice and it's my kind of town
> that I like to explore.


You're welcome.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Oran's Opera*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

abdeka said:


> Thanks christos.


Welcome, abdeka


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Panoramio





By dare
http://picasaweb.google.fr/darko.ermenc

Construction of Oran's new tram system.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Alex Bouvet
http://www.panoramio.com/user/1155990?with_photo_id=29700228


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By rkelsch
http://picasaweb.google.fr/raegunkelsch


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Wow! A really charming place! kay:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Skyline_FFM said:


> Wow! A really charming place! kay:


Thanks Skyline_FFM. :cheers:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

You are welcome. It is definitely a place I would like to visit! kay:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By pudsadee
http://picasaweb.google.fr/pudsadee


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The above skyline photos of Oran are very nice, great


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> The above skyline photos of Oran are very nice, great


Thanks christos.


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ once again Nice pictures Abdeka :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

louklak NI said:


> ^^ once again Nice pictures Abdeka :cheers:


Thanks louklak NI.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By colette.musy
http://picasaweb.google.fr/comusy










By dreambull
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dreambull/



















By [email protected]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/simylie/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By espanoldz
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=300378


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By michel.mazzuca
http://picasaweb.google.fr/michel.mazzuca


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By soukbledi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

I like the french influence of algerians cities very nice.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By soukbledi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By soukbledi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Oran convention center and Le Méridien hotel.







By sam_18
http://algdz.blogspot.com/


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely city.
those old colonial buildings are really great.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By sam_18
http://algdz.blogspot.com/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By sam_18
http://algdz.blogspot.com/


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

inside oran's main train station


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

@Boulevard de l''ALN (Front de Mer) LA CORNICHE


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

Place du 1er Novembre


Oran's main square, the Place 1 Novembre, is the definitive expression of French rule in Oran


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## Keil Adam (Oct 6, 2010)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lyLANVFFis*

sehr schön


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow! I love when I see a thread about a city that I never have heard about, and the city surprises me! Oran is a nice surprise! Amazing city!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobo72/5075563588/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobo72/5075562694/sizes/l/









http://picasaweb.google.fr/maramozigh


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

beautiful city.
looks like there is a sizable number of christians as you can see churches
and the statue of the Virgin atop a hill.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.fr/elfuro


----------



## itasouig (Nov 28, 2010)

[IMG

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## itasouig (Nov 28, 2010)

[IMG

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## itasouig (Nov 28, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## itasouig (Nov 28, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks itasouig. You can resize the pictures before posting them.

Use *http://imageshack.us/*


----------



## soyous_2040 (Sep 27, 2009)

et ça serais bien de les poster aussi sur ssc algerie c'est de magnifiques fotos merci


----------



## itasouig (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## itasouig (Nov 28, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## itasouig (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## itasouig (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## itasouig (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## itasouig (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## itasouig (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## itasouig (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## itasouig (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Larger size 2048 x 1365 here :cheers:

La baie d'Oran, Algérie by Habib Boucetta, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Full moon over Oran City by Hichem ATTALLAH, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sheraton Hotel & Towers Oran by Hichem ATTALLAH, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Triki Bro


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Night in Oran, Algeria by Ramy., sur Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

I absolutely love this city. :drool:


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Mimi Hasai


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Kh. Karim Photography - Oran


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Oran Wahran


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Skycam Algeria


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hou Bench


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

1196 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

1193 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

756 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

759 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

754 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

758 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

1142 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

1138 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

1135 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

1134 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

1126 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

1121 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Ilyas Gougam Photographie


Algérie_Sorties de Rue 2016_crédit Sileks-81 by Alexis Nys, on Flickr


Algérie_Sorties de Rue 2016_crédit Sileks-82 by Alexis Nys, on Flickr









Source









ITA






























1144 by espanoldz, on Flickr









SkyCam Algeria


1131 by espanoldz, on Flickr


722 by espanoldz, on Flickr


















ITA


710 by espanoldz, on Flickr


IMG_1976 by Nadjlaa Lamri, sur Flickr


Algeria by Junaid Shah, on Flickr


Algeria by Junaid Shah, on Flickr


















SOURCE​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Oran city overfly during initial climb by Bruno, sur Flickr









Lyrics96


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

O R A N by Mohammed Saidi, sur Flickr


ITA


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_20160801_125859 by Amine Oran, sur Flickr










Bluesteel


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Santa Cruz - Oran - @2016 by Oussama Mezerdi, sur Flickr

Santa Cruz - Oran - @2016 by Oussama Mezerdi, sur Flickr


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

RM


Salim.


Salim.


Wink P.


NDSC


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Chardonneret


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/citronate/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/citronate/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/citronate/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/citronate/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/citronate/36632444360/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/citronate


Billal H.


Lyes AEM


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Anas B.


Anas B.


Anas B.


Salim


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Anas B.


BM Marine


Lyes AEM


BM Marine


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/112575618650018275393/photos


Anas B.


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/103312406934124724957/photos


Lamer A.


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/111808334946249702075/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/100493698812781584067/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/112575618650018275393/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/111213149545168265384/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/112575618650018275393/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/103944059310724752229/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/111213149545168265384/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/108957569770573049479/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114530399846747754555/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/108957569770573049479/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/108957569770573049479/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/103944059310724752229/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_20180316_174237 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180316_165208 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180316_135129 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180316_094521 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180315_192609 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

IMG_20180315_183027 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180315_182243 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180315_182702 by espanoldz, sur Flickr

IMG_20180315_181847 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


----------



## Geek-Dz (Dec 13, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/anas.bendellal?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


https://www.facebook.com/Ahmed-photographe-1181262618616970/?hc_location=group_dialog


Walid Talbi Photography


















Source


https://www.facebook.com/anas.bendellal?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


Salim‎ 



https://www.facebook.com/RaoofMameri/photos/a.520774471305954/1979114112138642/?type=3&theater


https://www.facebook.com/RaoofMameri/photos/a.520774471305954/1979114112138642/?type=3&theater


https://www.instagram.com/oran_city_guide/


https://www.facebook.com/wahrane.Elbahia/photos/a.950040581715981/1855515341168496/?type=3&theater


https://www.facebook.com/1647283602246179/photos/a.1666162133691659/1896951630612707/?type=3&theater























IMG_20180317_154159 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


IMG_20180317_154828 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


IMG_20180316_124815 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


----------



## Geek-Dz (Dec 13, 2015)

Salim‎




































Salim‎


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

it's interesting that there are several christians buildings there


----------



## Geek-Dz (Dec 13, 2015)

From SSCA


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Ikram.BimBa.22









https://www.facebook.com/anouar.bah?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


https://www.flickr.com/photos/eflyfree/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/eflyfree/


https://www.facebook.com/djalal.photography/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/anas.bende...&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


https://www.flickr.com/photos/f5msr/


https://www.facebook.com/djalal.photography/


https://www.facebook.com/djalal.photography/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/f5msr/


https://www.facebook.com/djalal.photography/


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/107271523178837798588/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/107271523178837798588/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/102598914335355836180/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/102598914335355836180/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/102598914335355836180/photos


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/44316754180/sizes/k/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Beatification day at the Santa Cruz Basilica*















https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=835924&page=5


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

[/url]Sans titre by alidz31, sur Flickr[/IMG]

Front de mer, Oran, Algeria by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr

Le tramway d'Oran au centre ville d'Oran by Réda JUNIOR, sur Flickr

Le Meridien Oran Hotel & Convention Center—Exterior by LeMeridien Hotels and Resorts, sur Flickr

Oran, algeria by Mohamed Baouch, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/105135512273349259693/photos












https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1907364&page=7


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/118268656581647994090/photos











https://www.facebook.com/SouuuArt/











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/108252533805764034804/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/104290540839938353732/photos











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/111092593259191180412/photos











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/109991903265597748628/photos











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/117471446838943463933/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/100964396012060572563/photos











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/107943383290577661119/photos











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/103242423395066433260/photos











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/104619441077361423887/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/atefrise/











https://www.facebook.com/atefrise/









https://www.facebook.com/atefrise/









https://www.facebook.com/atefrise/









https://www.facebook.com/atefrise/









https://www.facebook.com/atefrise/









https://www.facebook.com/atefrise/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Stareventsphoto/











https://www.facebook.com/Stareventsphoto/











https://www.facebook.com/Stareventsphoto/











https://www.facebook.com/Stareventsphoto/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Basilique santa Maria by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr











https://www.facebook.com/zaiare











https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...BE3DK_HViqz2v760aaJ53wp7PC9jXmYSzE1&tn-str=*F


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/117107529829705271108











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/117107529829705271108











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/113454607724287837250


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/101161619052558275290











https://www.facebook.com/anas.bendellal











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114161911829189767578


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/100667345661898320861











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/108242337409735271521











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114161911829189767578


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/100667345661898320861











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114161911829189767578











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114161911829189767578


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/anas.bendellal











https://www.facebook.com/anas.bendellal











https://www.facebook.com/abdalfateh.amazigh











https://www.facebook.com/guess.photography/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Hôtel de Ville by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Cathedrale D'oran by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Oran by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Hôtel de Ville by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Oran by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Oran by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Oran by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Basilique Santa Cruz by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Place Premier November 1954 by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Oran by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Oran by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Oran by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/110422412213046209389











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/117217836385806665886











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/117217836385806665886


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/110422412213046209389











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/110422412213046209389











https://www.google.com/maps/contrib...=w365-h273-k-no!7i4000!8i3000!4m3!8m2!3m1!1e1


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/110422412213046209389











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/110422412213046209389











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/110422412213046209389


----------



## Said MH (Apr 29, 2020)

bonjour, pourquoi ya pas Canastel, bir Djir, boulevard des lions....Akid...etc.?


----------

